# How to count experience



## binary-zero (Sep 24, 2009)

Guys ...


I have following experience:

2009-(on-going) Manager, Network
2006-2009 - Asst. Manager, Network
2005-2006 - Sr. Network Engineer

My job does qualify for Federal program but I am not sure how to claim point , like being Manager for just 2 years or so, should i mark my experience as more than 4 years (which it is actually) or i should be counting only the experience which was on the Manager designation for 2 years. On all above job, I was leading the team and reporting to CIO.


thanks in advance for help.


----------

